# Sound Reformed Colossians Commentaries



## the Internet (May 24, 2010)

Hi All,

Seeking advice again ... I need to acquire 4-5 good reformed commentaries on Colossians. I already plan to get NICNT ... but would like some ideas for a few more.

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (May 24, 2010)

My primary 3 commentary sets are the Tyndale set, the Pillar (NT only I think. Thats all I have) and the NIV Application series. All 3 are great sets for all Christians to won.


----------



## Prufrock (May 24, 2010)

Dave, I will let someone else fill you in on more recent commentaries; but of older Reformed commentaries available in English, these are some of the finer specimens:

1. Edward Elton, available here. I have great appreciation for this work.
2. James Fergusson, available here.
3. Robert Rollock. This is one of his few exegetical productions available in English. If you can obtain, these lectures are very worthwhile.
4. John Davenant. This one is often considered the finest work on the Epistle. Long, but wonderfully so. Available here.
5. John Calvin. There is never a time when his commentaries _aren't_ worth reading.

There are, of course, several other wonderful works on all or part of this epistle from the same time period, but these are some of the best. You might also take time to read:
1.) Book III of Thomas Goodwin's, _Of the Knowledge of God the Father, and His Son Jesus Christ_ in vol. 4 of his works, available here; and,
2.) Thomas Manton's sermons entitled _Christ's Redemption and Eternal Existence_, available here.


----------



## Puritan Scot (May 24, 2010)

(1) Colossians (Geneva Series) BOT - John Davenant
(2) Colossians (B.O.T) - William Hendriksen
(3) Colossians (The Trinity Foundation) - Gordon H. Clark
(4) Colosians (Eerdmans) - John Calvin


----------



## ADKing (May 24, 2010)

Nicholas Byfield! Colossians - Reformation Heritage Books
and
Thomas Cartwright Philippians & Colossians - Reformation Heritage Books


----------



## jambo (May 24, 2010)

Colossians by Curtis Vaughan in the Expositors Bible Commentary Vol 11 is good. (This volume runs from Ephesians to Philemon). I also like Guy Appere's "The Mystery of Christ" in the Welwyn series. Appere describes his book not so much as a full commentary but 'a series of short meditations' on the book


----------



## greenbaggins (May 24, 2010)

Of those that are in print, I highly recommend O'Brien, Garland, Moo, and Davenant.


----------



## BradyC (May 24, 2010)

While I haven't read it, the commentary everyone is recommending by John Davenant can be found for free here.

In Christ,
Brady


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (May 24, 2010)

This book ought to help you out. Amazon.com: New Testament Commentary Survey (9780801031243): D. A. Carson: Books


----------



## the Internet (May 25, 2010)

Thanks all ... this will certainly get me started ... forgot to mention I have Calvin [is there someone who doesn't?] so that is covered. Now to sort through the heaps of good ideas.

Regards,
Dave


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (May 25, 2010)

the Internet said:


> Thanks all ... this will certainly get me started ... forgot to mention I have Calvin [is there someone who doesn't?] so that is covered. Now to sort through the heaps of good ideas.
> 
> Regards,
> Dave


 

Actually, I don't own any Calvin commentaries....I think I might get kicked off for that.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Christian Classics Ethereal Library! | Christian Classics Ethereal Library

There ya go. You own Calvin now!


----------

